# OUTLAND Shuttle Ship



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I am working on the (OUTLAND) Shuttle Ship 6" long.
Here are a few pictures of it so far.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow, cool subject! Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks good!

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Interesting choice. I don't recall what the ship looks like. Looking good so far. 

Are you going to be opening up your website again any time soon...?


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

There are pictures of the filming model under construction and finished on Martin Bower's site:

http://www.martinbowersmodelworld.com/html/outland.html


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That Outland shuttle always reminded me of what the technology of Space 1999 would look like when taken to the logical extreme- a sort of uber heavy lift Eagle,

.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

John will you be producing this model kit for
production and sale? This is a subject that 
has been on my MUST BUY list for some
time now.

Fortress:dude:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Interesting choice. I don't recall what the ship looks like. Looking good so far.
> 
> Are you going to be opening up your website again any time soon...?


Thanks, yes I will have the web site up in 2009.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

fortress said:


> John will you be producing this model kit for
> production and sale? This is a subject that
> has been on my MUST BUY list for some
> time now.
> ...


Yes, I will have kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

What is the current status on the shuttle so
far?

fortress


----------



## SpaceMind (Jan 25, 2009)

VERY COOL! I love this movie!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Very cool! :thumbsup:

Yes...is there any news on this?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

After the debacle w/the 12" _Discovery_, he said words to the effect that he won't be posting here any longer.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey John how is the O-Shuttle coming along,
do you have any current photos?

fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

fortress said:


> Hey John how is the O-Shuttle coming along,
> do you have any current photos?
> 
> fortress



Is there a current update on the O-shuttle?

fortress:dude:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

'John May' is actually Chris Larson who fronted Mini Model Madness and is fronted by gwl2817 on ebay. 

Chris claimed in a previous post that John was a deceased friend and was only using the name to 'honor him' by keeping John's name alive. Gwl2817 has claimed not to know Chris personally, but simply happens to 'acquire' and stock only Chris's models on ebay. 

Make of all that what you will.

Griff mentioned the 'debacle' above... 

Chris, as John, presented a recast Discovery for sale (currently on ebay for $30 as of today). Apparently, there is a long history of recasts associated with this name as well. However, not all his presentations are recasts. This shuttle may not have been another recast given the photos presented. Then again, maybe it was. 

Maybe Chris/John/gwl2817 will post here again. Maybe not.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

And your point would be? The question asked was not answered by your post.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

"John May" may have well been a friend but really that identity was adopted after his previous board membership as "Chris Lee" was busted for attempting to recast a former member's workbee cargo train.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I am a little out of the loop on this one maybe someone can
explain what is the issue here with Chris Larson? 

And if John May is reading this post could he offer some
input here?

I just want to know about the O-Shuttle. 

fortress


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This thread need to be closed, before it gets nasty, as it will.


----------

